# Scotch advice



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I have learned a lot about cigars from everyone here, so I thought this would also be a great place for advice about adult beverages. I am 29 and have never had any type of alcohol in my life. Not a sip of beer, wine, or well you get the picture. I have always wanted to try scotch. For some reason ever since I got in to cigars that wanting has grown. So my question is, what would be a good place to start? Are there any good places to get from online or is it better to go local? I do know that all the stores in my state are apparently state owned and judging from what co-workers complain about, overpriced and a poor selection. 

(I know I may seem like a 15 year old by asking this but I know absolutely nothing about alcohol. I was raised to believe that if you ever took a sip of alcohol or puffed on a cigar that satan :mad2: would appear and take your job away, give you cancer, and drag your disgraced corpse to hell. As I am getting a little older and doing more studying on my own, I believe a lot of what is taught around here is more ritual than spiritual. I am not looking to become some rebellious teenager, to old for that, I am just looking to develop my own values. END Cheesy RANT )


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, jumping into the deep end, eh? LOL

View attachment 72730
\

My advice is to stay towards the bottom 2 or 3 lines of this chart. Glenlivet, Glenfiddich and MacCallan would all make you a very happy man.

Of course you can always just go to a bar and ask for a glass of whatever they have and try that...

As for where to buy, I shop at Beverages and More (BevMo), or I have a great local liquor store that will order anything I want and he even buys a 2nd bottle for him since he trusts my tastes in scotch


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I love Scotch, but honestly if you've never had any kind of alcohol Scotch isn't the best starting point. If you are determined to drink Scotch I would suggest a single malt highland aged 12 or more years. Avoid Islays. All of Jessica's suggestions are good ones for sure!


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the chart and I did not realize I was starting in the deep end. Where would be a good place to start I'm not looking to be stupid or anything I've got no problem starting slow. I'm a little uneasy about going to a bar just because I have spent so long being feed some over hyped info about alcohol I worry about driving. Not planning on being irresponsible or anything just hard to shake years of indoctrination.

By the way I feel a little stupid asking questions most people answer in high school :loco: but I appreciate everyone's help and understanding


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

No problem, Michael. I think you will be ok with Scotch as long as you stick to the bottom left quadrant of the chart and maybe add a splash of water. Remember, with Scotch, small sips are your friend! Small sips will help allow you to pick up the nuances without being completely overwhelmed by the alcohol. Good luck. Let us know how it goes. (Well I hope! The world needs more Scotch drinkers.  )


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Forget the rest of the advice. Start with smokey and rich! 

With cigars, people always try to ease in... first mild smokes and then eventually a few mediums and eventually some stronger ones. I started with maduros, then moved to the even stronger ones right away. I loved those cigars brimming with spice and flavor. Same with scotch... I got started on alcohol with scotch, and love the Lagavulin above all else. Don't be afraid to jump into the deep end!

I second the advice about trying at bars. Taste different shots of scotch when you go out and soon you'll know what you enjoy!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

From my personal and my friends' experience with liquor, especially Scotch, you're going to hate your first one. :mrgreen:
I mean, I might give you a 25-year-old liquid gem, and you're going to think it tastes like cough syrup or liquid smoke. Many of my Scotch virgin friends think this, let alone you've never had a sip of alcohol in your life. 40% abv WILL burn!

I guess what I'm trying to say is, please don't write a brand off, or even Scotch off, your list just after a bottle or two. Much alike cigars, your taste will change, and drastically I'd say! Heck, my first sip of Macallan 12 I thought it was absolutely horrible! :noidea:

Anyway, back to the advice...
I personally like to go with something not-too-unique and sweet. A Glenmorangie would do nicely, particularly the Quinta Ruban.
If you want to try something that's classic woody, woody, woody, and a lil bit of fruit - Balvenie 12 year old or Oban 14.
Onto the notorious holy smokier than thou, the Islay, I recommend starting with either Ardbeg Uigeadail or Lagavulin 16 year old.

Bottom line is, based on your lack of previous experience and that you WANT to like Scotch, I would *DEFINITELY* start with a quality one, at least 12 years old, so that you can avoid thinking that all Scotches taste harsh and nothing but alcoholic.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Whichever you choose - my advice would be to start on the rocks with a hefty splash of water and work your way up - you'll pick up on the nuances without the ethanol taking your breath away.
Scotch IS the King of spirits!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Avoid Islays. All of Jessica's suggestions are good ones for sure!





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Forget the rest of the advice. Start with smokey and rich!
> Same with scotch... I got started on alcohol with scotch, and love the Lagavulin above all else. Don't be afraid to jump into the deep end!


See, this is interesting.
For regular folks, I would agree with Josh, because Islay is usually an acquired taste.
But here on Puff we're all cigar smokers. Maybe Puffers might actually prefer the smokey nuance?
I don't know. I really don't know.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

If this is to be your first experience with alcohol, I might just stay away from scotch altogether. Scotch is meant to be enjoyed by itself, with a splash of water, or on ice. No flavorings other than good ol' H2O. I love scotch and everyone here has made good suggestions as far as scotch goes (bottom left quadrant), but I really think you may want to start with something like a Jack and Coke or Jack and Sprite. You will get a very dumbed down alcohol taste that won't be overpowering and you will be able to enjoy the drink. If you dive straight into scotch, you may end up thinking that it tastes like rubbing alcohol simply because it's your first experience with alcohol. Not only that, but good scotch costs good money more often than not. A bottle of Jack to get started shouldn't be more than 15-20 bucks.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

After the line "I've never had a sip of booze..." my suggestion is not to start at scotch. You will hate it. Scotch and anything you drink straight, or very close to straight needs a bit of an easing in to phase. Like a decade of drinking crap beer and taking shots of Cuervo. Once you condition yourself to tolerate bad booze, and mixed drinks you can work you way into a stronger dose of a nice spirt IMO. Kind of like deciding you want to try cigars and jumping into something very flavorful and/or strong. It will probably be overwhelming and not enjoyable. Start small. 

If you decide to jump straight into whisky, use water and ice to your advantage but don't blow your money on good stuff and then water it down. That is a sin.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

The only thing I would say is you get what you pay for regarding cost vs. quality.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

As many said before I would not start with scotch. I'm a newbie to scotch, I'm 29 years old and I must say that many of my friends to which I have offered a glass hated it. As others said before you can start maybe with drinks or stuff like that, but I would start with the basics, beer, wine and maybe tawny port as I think it's the best pairing with cigars and it's kinda sweet. All my friends drinks alcohol, but many of them don't like strong alcohol or just sometimes in drinks but starting to drink with them is a little ruff I think. I f you want to find good pairings, try dark beers, like Guinness, stout and porter beer. I did not find good pairings with wine yet, but you should try it since it's one of the best alcohol! and as I said try tawny port too, it's sweet think it's easily enjoyable and fit perfectly with a cigar. If you really want to start with scotch then I would go for a Glenlivet or something like that but I doubt that you would like it. The first time I drank it, i took me 3 glasses before enjoying it!


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> If you decide to jump straight into whisky, use water and ice to your advantage but don't blow your money on good stuff and then water it down. That is a sin.


Hey, hey, hey, there's nothing wrong with a cube or two of ice in a glass of good scotch. :tongue:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i would say... aim for the middle of the chart. Oban. imho.. it's the perfect starter scotch, and after many years, i still have one stocked at all times.

want it more smokey? go up, less... go down.
lighter, go left, richer, go right.

before you know it, you'll have most of that chart in your cabinet. welcome to your next slippery slope 


edit... since this will be your first alcohol experience, you may want to dilute your first glass by adding 25->50% distilled water. don't add ice.


J.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> Hey, hey, hey, there's nothing wrong with a cube or two of ice in a glass of good scotch. :tongue:


I concur. I meant put it on the rocks, or cut it a lot with water. I almost always use 1 cube, I think it gets rid of a lot of the mouth burn. I drink so damn slow it essentially is just me adding a bit of water. If you use distilled or RO water you aren't tainting anything IMO.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My take on this is a bit different. I've hosted 2 scotch whisky tastings and the stronger-tasting whiskies seem to have the most polarizing effect on those new to scotch. The extreme smoky Islays make a bit impression on folks and I've had responces ranging from "this is scotch - _I love_ it" to "you couldn't pay me to drink this stuff". Some folks tend to like aggressive flavours from the get-go and some don't. I myself had to warm up to the smoky Islays but some don't. I would recommend either trying some at a bar or getting some sampler packs from your local liqour store. Diagio makes their 3x 200ml sample packs, I know Glenfiddich does the same (12, 15 & 18yr) and Glenmorangie has 4x 100ml sample packs that give you 3 different secondary maturation impressions of Glenmorangie as well as their regular expression.

"Try before you buy" would be my motto.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think what I'm going to do is get a few of the small 50ml bottles in some of the brands that has been suggested, and look for those samplers. My next question is about storage. I have read it's not good to store scotch or bourbon to cold. My house stays around 65 during the winter, is that to cold? During the summer will 80 be to hot?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Questionablesanity said:


> My next question is about storage. I have read it's not good to store scotch or bourbon to cold. My house stays around 65 during the winter, is that to cold? During the summer will 80 be to hot?


you'll be fine.

J.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

awesome, thanks


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

So due to crazy state laws and not being able to order anything online. This is what I got: (sorry about the crappy photo)










The store in my town had a horrible selection of scotch. They had a wall and a half of vodka and only 5 different bottles of scotch. They had the Glenlivit 12 and 18 year old, a couple ages of Macallan and Jonny Walker black. So I guess I will start here for now. Thankfully I live close to the Tennessee and Mississippi boarders so if I find I enjoy this hobby at least I have some more options.

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I got the Jack because I thought maybe a jack and coke might be a good starting point unless I just jump straight to the scotch.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

My "weekend" Scotch is: Glenmorangie Sonnalta PX or Artein.
My trick is I freeze my glasses and then straight from the bottle to my glass!!


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Questionablesanity said:


> So due to crazy state laws and not being able to order anything online. This is what I got: (sorry about the crappy photo)
> 
> The store in my town had a horrible selection of scotch. They had a wall and a half of vodka and only 5 different bottles of scotch. They had the Glenlivit 12 and 18 year old, a couple ages of Macallan and Jonny Walker black. So I guess I will start here for now. Thankfully I live close to the Tennessee and Mississippi boarders so if I find I enjoy this hobby at least I have some more options.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the advice. I got the Jack because I thought maybe a jack and coke might be a good starting point unless I just jump straight to the scotch.


Actually, I think you picked the two best (in terms of learning experience) you could. The Jack, despite being the Dane Cook of whiskey, IS decent to sip due to its gritty charcoal taste (which i love) or mix. When starting scotch I drank (and still do) Glen 12. Definitely hit up some youtube videos on how to drink whiskey. Of course, as long as you do it the way you enjoy you'll be fine. Good luck, and share with us your experiences!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually folks around here do say that Macallan is a great scotch to go with cigars. Just try a shot at a bar first before getting a bottle. The Glenlivit was a good choice though.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I actually wanted the Macallan but the didn't have a smaller bottle in a price I wanted to spend. I am currently trying the glenlivit. I don't hate it but Im not picking up a lot of flavors, but I guess it being my first time having any kind of alcohol i guess that's to be expected. It's definitely something new.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Questionablesanity said:


> I actually wanted the Macallan but the didn't have a smaller bottle in a price I wanted to spend. I am currently trying the glenlivit. I don't hate it but Im not picking up a lot of flavors, but I guess it being my first time having any kind of alcohol i guess that's to be expected. It's definitely something new.


Add a drop or two of pure water:distilled, filtered, artesian, whatever you have -- then try again. A touch of water will dilute the alcohol and open up the other flavors more. If you still can't taste it, you can repeat the process a few more times, but not too many, or else it gets too watery.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Questionablesanity said:


> I actually wanted the Macallan but the didn't have a smaller bottle in a price I wanted to spend. I am currently trying the glenlivit. I don't hate it but Im not picking up a lot of flavors, but I guess it being my first time having any kind of alcohol i guess that's to be expected. It's definitely something new.


Maybe you're like me. I don't find Glenlivet to be an exciting Scotch.
I personally don't prefer Glenlivet because I find it bland. :S


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

cartey said:


> Maybe you're like me. I don't find Glenlivet to be an exciting Scotch.
> I personally don't prefer Glenlivet because I find it bland. :S


I share this opinion too. It is not something I would recommend as a good representation of Scotland but not a bad starting point. I find the flavor to be more like an Irish Whiskey than a single malt, do they triple distill Glenlivet? That may explain the blandness.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I did only mention it as a starting point. For me, Springbank, Dalmore and Talisker are the heart and soul of Scotch making, but I think for a first time drinker, starting at the bottom and working your way up is better than starting at the rich end of the spectrum.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jphank said:


> Add a drop or two of pure water:distilled, filtered, artesian, whatever you have -- then try again. A touch of water will dilute the alcohol and open up the other flavors more. If you still can't taste it, you can repeat the process a few more times, but not too many, or else it gets too watery.


Agreed 100%!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

cartey said:


> Maybe you're like me. I don't find Glenlivet to be an exciting Scotch.
> I personally don't prefer Glenlivet because I find it bland. :S


Even the Naddura?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Frodo said:


> Even the Naddura?


Naddura curled my toes the first time, but once I cut it with water I was really surprised!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

After reading one of Neil Peart's books, I bought my first bottle of Macallan. I did not regret one second of it.



Frodo said:


> Actually folks around here do say that Macallan is a great scotch to go with cigars. Just try a shot at a bar first before getting a bottle. The Glenlivit was a good choice though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have not drank scotch in years my taste buds changed started to taste like iodine. Switched to bourbon never looked back. But when i did drink it i leaned to the right just like my politics lol!
Whats the right you say its right here mainly to the north or slightly towards the south lol!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> After reading one of Neil Peart's books, I bought my first bottle of Macallan. I did not regret one second of it.


+1 on the Macallan, and +1000000 on the Neil Peart. Which book?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ghost Rider.



Desertlifter said:


> +1 on the Macallan, and +1000000 on the Neil Peart. Which book?


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with Tony. Bourbon all day long, especially when pappy season is upon us...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Next time I am definitely going to try a splash of water. I got a friend at work who is really into bourbon so that is my next adventure. Planing on saving up some money and heading to Nashville for a better selection of booze. Hopefully going to pick up some craft beers and of course some cigars. Alabama law is incredibly restrictive on beer. Apparently our legal system is controlled by Anheuser Busch and keeps the laws tight, but there is currently a group fighting it.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd recommend buffalo trace for a starter bourbon . 20 a bottle and it is marvelous.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I'd recommend buffalo trace for a starter bourbon . 20 a bottle and it is marvelous.


that's great advice.:drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Milhouse said:


> I agree with Tony. Bourbon all day long, especially when pappy season is upon us...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice stash you got class bro!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Even the Naddura?


I don't remember vividly about Naddura, but I do remember it was much more to my liking, and significantly more interesting than the 12.
Maybe I should've been more clear in my initial post. The bland comment was only meant for Glenlivet 12.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> +1 on the Macallan, and +1000000 on the Neil Peart. Which book?





quincy627 said:


> Ghost Rider.


I have that book as well. Really good read!!!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice stash you got class bro!


Thank you sir, not sure about the part about me having class. You have never seen me actually drinking the bourbon. Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

jphank said:


> Wow, jumping into the deep end, eh? LOL
> 
> View attachment 72730
> \
> ...


nice chart  I'm more of a blended whisky man myself, but every so often I'll reach for some single malt. my personal favorites - St Andrews, Johnnie Walker Black, Vat 69, Glenlivet 12 year, Glenmorangie and Jameson (at the bar). try out some blends if the single malts not working for you, they tend to be quite a bit smoother.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I picked up some Buffalo Trace a week or so ago, good stuff. Next on my bourbon list to try is Elijah Craig. I also found out that there is more craft beer available in Alabama than I originally thought, and I found a place that will ship me some unopened collector bottles, not for consumption of course :tu . 

Man this website is expensive:
first it's a cigar, then a winador, you mean they taste better with some age? I guess I got to get a collection, then "o man, limited releases, I got to try those", now I need a good drink to go with it, crap there are limited releases here too, and then........cc

I both love and hate this place. :fencing:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have a much better selection of Bourbon than Scotch - I say try the Bourbon! I vastly prefer Bourbon with cigars anyway...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Questionablesanity said:


> *I was raised to believe that if you ever took a sip of alcohol or puffed on a cigar that satan :mad2: would appear and take your job away, give you cancer, and drag your disgraced corpse to hell.* As I am getting a little older and doing more studying on my own, I believe a lot of what is taught around here is more ritual than spiritual. I am not looking to become some rebellious teenager, to old for that, I am just looking to develop my own values. END Cheesy RANT )


All true. The risk is clearly part of the appeal. And welcome to the 21st Century.



AStateJB said:


> I love Scotch, but honestly if you've never had any kind of alcohol Scotch isn't the best starting point. If you are determined to drink Scotch I would suggest a single malt highland aged 12 or more years. *Avoid Islays.* All of Jessica's suggestions are good ones for sure!


OUTRAGEOUS!!! Or maybe not. All the more for me.

In a more serious vein, I would recommend that you go for the best quality single malt you can afford. There is no upper limit to the price of these. Cheap malts, ones generally with little cask age on them, are rougher, fiercer and more difficult - or impossible - to appreciate. (I personally prefer Armagnac to Cognac although it is generally a more fierce spirit - oddly, in France, viewed as a bit of a "ladies drink" despite this. It is more complex and interesting IMHO.) I don't know of any blends that are on par with a fine malt. Not that they don't exist, I'm sure - I just don't know them. They also, I feel, occupy a different space. They are for "Drinking"; Malts are for "Thinking". A good quality Highland or Orkney Malt with 12+ years cask age is a good starting point. Maybe save the Islay for later. Some of these are quite medicinal in nature and an acquired taste. Don't allow yourself to be put off. If you can afford it, buy and try. They are my malts of choice.

Malts are often sold at "cask strength" and are not suitable for drinking in undiluted form. Even at bottle strength many add water. I'd advise that you do. A "drop of the branch" is all that is needed. Good quality, neutral bottled water. As much or as little as you need to be comfortable. This isn't a test of manhood. Ice, however, is right out. Chilling kills your ability to taste the wealth of flavours and prevents the volatiles which give each malt its distinct aromas escaping. Scotch and Malts are often "tasted" by smell alone; a small amount of the precious liquor is added to a large amount of water and a bowl of this sniffed. The aromas are somehow more evident than in the neat spirit.

Recommendations? Highland Park. An Orkney malt that is sweet and smooth with a touch (to me - many say more than a touch) of smokiness. Skapa. Another Orkney malt with chocolate tones in it. Delicious if you can get some. Macallan - maybe one of the "aged in XXX casks" varieties (may all use Sherry casks - can't remember off-hand). Bowmore as a relatively non-threatening introduction to Islay. You'll be pleased to know that there are enough malts, ages and other variations to keep you busy for the rest of your life.

One last thing. Scotch is produced, aged and bottled in Scotland. The environment where this is done and the materials used (the water is a hotly debated ingredient) are key to the whole package. Even the location of the bond sheds where the casks are aged in can make a remarkable difference. Bourbon is a fine drink in its own right and does have similarities with Scotch, but Scotch it ain't. And vice versa. I've had many extremely fine Bourbons and "Scotch" from other countries, but refer to Japanese Malt as Scotch in a Scotsman's hearing and stand by for the fireworks. Also, if you enjoy this sort of thing, call one of them "Scotch" rather than "Scots". They love it.

(And apologies for yet another one of my didactic rants)


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with Robert, bourbon and scotch are two different animals. I find scotch to much more peaty, while bourbon is generally more oaky to my taste. And the water they use is possibly the most important ingredient as its profile can have enormous influence on taste. Hell, that a big part in why highland and lowland scotches taste so different IMO.

While I usually like bourbon better with my cigars I had some Glenlivet 15 with a LP 9 earlier this week and the pairing blew me away.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

HIM said:


> While I usually like bourbon better with my cigars I had some Glenlivet 15 with a LP 9 earlier this week and the pairing blew me away.


For me a salty Single Malt is hard to beat with a cigar. I have reserved the last of my 25 Y.O. Hart Bros. bottled Highland Park for pairing with cigars from "that place". The only other thing that will really do is some 17 Y.O. Rum of the same provenance or a 30 Y.O. Ardbeg I made the mistake of giving to a friend for his birthday one year. I should have kept it. I took the opportunity of always bringing cigars when I visited him - the bottle is now sadly gone and a replacement would cost about $400 last time I looked. Too rich for me. The Highland Park is astounding. I thought I was drinking a completely different malt when I first tried it. Salty (from the seaside location of the aging sheds), sweet, floral and ever so slightly smokey and peaty. Unlike any Highland Park I've tried before or since. Magnificent. Unfortunately no longer available by the time I went back to the supplier or I would have bought the lot. Less than a quarter of a bottle remaining...


----------

